# gabapentin



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

any one ever heard of this gabapentin stuff they are trying me on? they are so SURE haha this will help me I spent all day at the hostpital fed up till i talked to a shrink and they put me on 400mg gabapentin in the morning 200 in the afternoon and 200 at night along with 2mg clonazapam at the same time in the morning and 1mg at the afternoon and night doses as well I might as well say good night now and talk to yal when i wake up next year lol any way has anyone had any positives with it?

Sean
_________________
Is it possible that I hide from my own life or is my own life really hiding from My possibilitys of dominating it?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Im guessin it works on the gaba receptors in the brain. I have heard that gaba has alot to do with this disorder. I myself have never tried it


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Gaba has something to to with the symptoms, that's why Klonopin, Ativan, Alprazolam, etc are so effective in limiting the severity of the symptoms. When you're less anxious you have less DP, right?


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well so far on my first day i took my dose last night i was confussed on the dose i take the 400 mg at night not morning and i woke up feeling a lil better less anxious still dp'd but i just took my morning dose i will definatly keep this post up to date cause the shrink i seen said he has had many recovery's with this stuff with dp so we will see..

Sean


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Most anti-anxiety drugs and anti-convulsants are gaba agonists. They dampen down the effects of the excitatory neurotransmitters and thats how the exert there anti-convulsant and anti-anxiety effects.

The exceptions to this of course are lamictal and buspar. I dont think they affect gaba at all.

Gabapentin is used off label alot for anxiety as well as bipolar. I think it flunked out as a treatment for bipolar . I don't know how well it works as a anti-anxiety agent though.

I remember there was some controversey over pfizer's sleazy marketing of this drug. Apparently they claimed it could cure every illness under the sun as off label use.

Keep us up to date on how well this drug works for you im interested in how well it works for anxiety.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well so far not really much change I have been sleeping allot and really feel out of it but they said i should get over that in a few days as for my anxiety it has decreased quite a bit im still waiting for the dp to decrease but this could take a while i guess and i have not shed one tear today like the last week of waterworks i have had so back to bed i go and i will post again when i wake up.... :?


----------



## Captain_K (Aug 22, 2004)

Ahhhh, gabapentin. Also known as Neurontin.

I've been on it since 1996. 400 mg X3.

Also, now with Lexapro and .25 mg Xanax, in the evening.

I'm not saying gabapentin was the cure for me, could also be changes in my life...but I have not had DP since 1996. Just a shade of DR once in a very great while. No big deal.

Sincerely,

Captain K


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats great news Cap'in I apreciate it did you take the lexapro with it right away or how long after also do you now how long it takes the gaba to start working??

Much apreciated
Sean


----------



## Captain_K (Aug 22, 2004)

Back then, in 1996 I was taking prozac instead of lexapro.

I've been off and on an ssri since 1996.

I tried to stop the neurontin, but I seem to get the heebie zeebies....agitated feeling.

The neurontin seemed to replace the DP with a kind of high, like a glass of wine, a lightness or something. But then that also became less and less.

It took a month or two, about.

The DP left and never came back.

That's just the way it worked for me, my experience.

Sincerely,
Captain K

PS

Don't keep checking for the DP, it will lift.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

see that is how i am feeling right now kinda a little high like energy like still dp'd but i am also taking clonazapam/klonopin with it im hopeing this is the answer to my prayers we will see...

thanks again
CHEERS
sean


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I had my first ever breakthrough tonight i was in the yard playin with my son and for at least an hour i felt complete alive human me but now im back to him again ahhhg lol but it was so posssitive im going for more :lol:


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well as far as i can tell i think the gabapentin is making me worse off right now maybe i have not given it time but i am getting really irratble and hostile and short tempered I feel my short term memory is f'ked excuse my language And having very vivid wierd dreams, when i am away from my kids and family i feel emptyness like they don't exist when i think of them my house i think of it or try and its a blank thought to picture it wierd maybe my dp is just deep right now but i feel really empty in the head it sucks im going to give it another week if things worsen im giving up on gababetin btu we will see in a while..

Regards
sean


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i think the gaba has worked great for anxiety but made me extremly and seriously iritable and i dont like that i was yelling and screaming at my kids which is not nice so im tapering my dose now a little to see if that will help...


----------

